

Forgotten Benefactor of Humanity - Norman Borlaug (1997) - skmurphy
http://www.theatlantic.com/issues/97jan/borlaug/borlaug.htm

======
skmurphy
Closing paragraph

"If overpopulation anarchy comes, it is likely to arrive first in Africa.
Borlaug understands this, and is using his remaining years to work against
that cataclysm. The odds against him seem long. But then, Norman Borlaug has
already saved more lives than any other person who ever lived."

